# Does Tivo Desktop Software work without a subscription?



## RobertTheRaven (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm replacing my TiVo with a DVR from my cable company. Long story: My main TiVo, the one with the lifetime, broke. And I'd like to record in HD, which my cable company's DVR will support.

I'd like to continue to use the TiVo to play back previous recordings: stuff still sitting on the TiVo and stuff transferred on my PC as backup when the storage was getting full.

Can I use the TiVo in this manner indefinitely without a subscription? I know a TiVo without a subscription will not get program updates and probably won't ever record again. I'm OK with that. But will it work with transferring video from the PC to the TiVo?

Anyone have thoughts or links to other threads where this was discussed? I'm having a hard time looking for my situation.

Thanks again!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it has lifetime so yes


----------



## RobertTheRaven (Dec 26, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> it has lifetime so yes


Aah, I need to clarify. I had 2 TiVo's. The one with the lifetime broke. The one without the lifetime still works. I want to turn off the subscription on that 2nd TiVo and just use it as a player of previous recordings. I want to use the PC Software to transfer previous recordings to that 2nd TiVo without an active subscription. Will it still work in this matter?

Thanks


----------

